# CC Radio Plus Display



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope this fits under here. This is hardware in the firm of a radio.

If anyone here owns a CC Radio Plus did you notice the display unreadable?

If so was the problem low battery power?

I ask because I unplugged my radio by the time I plugged the radio in the display was unreadable.

Then after about 2 days after having the radio plugged in the display looks fine.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could also be temperature related.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Could also be temperature related.


I contacted C Crane the sellers in which I purchased this radio from and the repair is free. So I am waiting for an email on the repair process.

Yes, this could be the temperature.


----------

